# XDM 9mm 4.5 in bi-tone Awesome!



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

After owning my XDM for a short time and 300 rounds I continue to be amazed how sweet this piece is. The accuracy out of the box just blows me away. I want a Smith SC E-Series 1911, the quality of this Springfield makes me want to look in that direction as well for my 1911 purchase.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You're right the XDm is a fine gun.

Here's my 5.25 competition










They are fantastic guns. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## jmba (Aug 26, 2012)

I got this same gun in 45 and it is awesome!!


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

Bi-Tone looks amazing I think on almost any gun. Just don't keep that gun in the Springfield case because it will cause the slide and other parts of the gun to rust quicker. I know this from experience. Its only light surface rust that you can wipe off with your finger but it still happens as long as its in that case.


----------

